# aeropress help



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Come to the conclusion that the hasbean IMM's taste better brewed than as an espresso.

That said, I am finding the aeropauses a little weak on the flavours,

I am dosing 17g into the aeropress, filling with off boiling water to the level 4 mark ... stir for 10 seconds, leave for 30 .... put the filter on, turn onto a cup, squeeze, then top up with the rest of the hot water so its tripple the volume.

if I wanted a stronger, more vivid cup .... should I dose more or leave longer than 30s or just dilute with less water and have a smaller coffee ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Simple one would be try less dilution at first, see how that tastes.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Steep much longer, 10-15 min. I found that with AP I was getting nice brews only occasionally, so after a year I have mostly given up. I found I get consistently good brews with my Sowden and ~30min steep.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

My perfected recipe is 12g coffee, 50g water bloom and 10 seconds fast stirring. Then top up to 200ml total and put plunger in a tiny bit to stop it dripping through. Remove plunger and stir at 1:10 and again at 2:00.

Plunge at 2:30 in about 30 seconds. Been getting fantastic results from that 1973 Has Bean blend.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

hmmm, some good tips, thanks a lot .... think its time to turn the espresso machine off and put the kettle on


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All IMM or just this one ? If all IMM then id look at your brew ratios etc . Wonder is you getting higher extractions from brewed , more easily than you are on espresso


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

If you are not in a rush, experiment by steeping for more than 10min, or until you think coffee will be at a temperature under which you would not like it. You will see how all those flavours described on the bag will start to pop up


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

12gr of coffee with long brew time should be enough, which means you also save on precious beans


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like IMM as espresso. As a massive generalization I've had good results 18g=>36g in 34 secs.

If this doesn't work for you try upping the temp the 94C or lengthening the time to say 40 secs but keeping the extraction to approx 36g out.

Just my 2ps worth


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

IIRC, Aeropress say to fill somewhere round the 1 or 2 mark for espresso. Should be significantly stronger.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> All IMM or just this one ? If all IMM then id look at your brew ratios etc . Wonder is you getting higher extractions from brewed , more easily than you are on espresso


most of the IMMs I have had I have enjoyed more brewed, and mostly done as a drip of which I feel I am getting a good extraction and am bringing out more in the bean than when I do them as an espresso (not including the brazil fazed inglaterra ... this I enjoyed more as an espresso) ..... but seeing that I have an aeropress I thought I had better start to use it .. which is where I am starting to struggle because I get pretty much no highs or lows as I do with drip or espresso.

It sounds like I need to brew longer


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Here we go.. instructions! :-D

Good as a starting point, at least.

http://aerobie.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/AeroPress-Instr-English-Rev.C.pdf


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

fede_luppi said:


> Steep much longer, 10-15 min. I found that with AP I was getting nice brews only occasionally, so after a year I have mostly given up. I found I get consistently good brews with my Sowden and ~30min steep.





fede_luppi said:


> If you are not in a rush, experiment by steeping for more than 10min, or until you think coffee will be at a temperature under which you would not like it. You will see how all those flavours described on the bag will start to pop up


I haven't ever bothered to give the longer steep method a go but just did a 10 minute brew with only one stir and have it say I was very surprised how sweet and how not bitter it was. Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn it why are 10 minute aeropresses so good! I can only make them now!


----------



## bronifac (Nov 24, 2015)

i like 10-30 minute methods but im wondering , do you use more coarse grind size with this method than in regular 1;30 recipes ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fine drip.


----------

